# Our own CougarPro out for blood friday



## Ironbuilt (Aug 8, 2014)

Just a heads up Anasci member CougarPro is  out for redemption of her rip off chicago pro placing at the  Tampa Pro tomorrow Aug 8th.  Shes ready and will rule her weight class .. stay tuned ..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 8, 2014)

Goodluck


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 8, 2014)

Npnt! :d


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope she kicks ass!


----------



## MattG (Aug 8, 2014)

Todays the day, good luck Cpro!


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 8, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing her take the win!


----------



## psych (Aug 8, 2014)

get um!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 8, 2014)

Do we have any current or prep pics of her?


----------



## srd1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 9, 2014)

Go get it girl!


----------



## squatster (Aug 21, 2014)

How did she do


----------



## MattG (Aug 21, 2014)

squatster said:


> How did she do



Ive been wondering that too, never heard anything back


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 22, 2014)

Uhhh where's the pics homey?


----------



## MattG (Aug 22, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Uhhh where's the pics homey?



Speaking of pics...your new avatar bro, holy jesus! Fantastic!


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 22, 2014)

MattG said:


> Speaking of pics...your new avatar bro, holy jesus! Fantastic!


That's actually an old picture when she first got her boobs done.


----------



## MattG (Aug 22, 2014)

My wife needs that done.lol. she was a d when we met (5'1" 130 lbs). Then a dbl d when pregnant (170 lbs ). Now after losing all her excess weight (104 lbs) her chest is down to a big b/small c cup. Lost damn near half her chest


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 22, 2014)

MattG said:


> My wife needs that done.lol. she was a d when we met (5'1" 130 lbs). Then a dbl d when pregnant (170 lbs ). Now after losing all her excess weight (104 lbs) her chest is down to a big b/small c cup. Lost damn near half her chest


Yeah go fake and never look back. They're fantastic!


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 22, 2014)

Guys as you know I've been here since like April. I don't know what her name is.
The pics are on MD and RX I'm sure.


----------



## Thunder46 (Aug 23, 2014)

How did she do?


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 23, 2014)

Someone just tell me who she is and I'll find out


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 23, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Someone just tell me who she is and I'll find out



Either she or IB would have to give out her real name. I cannot as many of the IFBB Pros on here like to remain anonymous outside of their board handles? Some even do not like having the IFBB Pro status under their username. You guys may be surprised by who some of the regular posters are


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 23, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Either she or IB would have to give out her real name. I cannot as many of the IFBB Pros on here like to remain anonymous outside of their board handles? Some even do not like having the IFBB Pro status under their username. You guys may be surprised by who some of the regular posters are


Yes they would be very surprised. And I doubt she really wants her name out there. I'll go ahead and say she didn't do as well as well all hoped and leave it at that.


----------



## amateurmale (Aug 24, 2014)

AnaSCI said:


> Either she or IB would have to give out her real name. I cannot as many of the IFBB Pros on here like to remain anonymous outside of their board handles? Some even do not like having the IFBB Pro status under their username. You guys may be surprised by who some of the regular posters are


Always the teaser. Lol


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 24, 2014)

I totally get it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Sorry late reply and response .. Did well after coming off some sickness and placed above 8 but soon when she hits top 3 shes olympia bound . 
Bleck the local Tampa woman came in shredded and I think too thin but hey all was a great show..Sheila Bleck After Winning Womens Bodybuilding At…: 
    

Sheila Bleck After Winning Womens Bodybuilding At The 2014 Tampa Pro! - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 20, 2014)

Wishing her the best at the Olympia this year!! She placed very well last year so she should be looking good going into this year!!


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 23, 2014)

She was sick for two weeks or so after the Chi. sick enough to miss 2 weeks training and naturally nutrition would be compromised as well. / Well within top 10 under those conditions.      . Thx T


----------

